

Ask HN: Which AWS SDK (ruby, node, php, etc) to use? And why? If all are new - smprk

Ours is a small team at the web dev shop at innoraft.com. We have some very passionate recent college pass-outs that have joined us and we are starting out build an impressive AWS team. If the new hires are more or less new to all tech stacks, which AWS SDK do you think we should choose first, and why? (For example: I would vote to start with the nodejs stack, which would help the team start getting familiar with advanced javascript, which I  think would be a valuable asset. Also, the nodejs community seems very inviting etc.) But may be I should be looking at other criteria too?
======
dkarapetyan
Your question is a little confusing. I'd go with boto because it is the most
stable. All the other libraries are kinda second-rate.

As for choosing an SDK because you want to familiarize people with a language
I think you're looking at it the wrong way. That's not something you should be
optimizing for. You should be optimizing for how the tool fits the problem you
are trying to solve. Programmers are used to learning a new language and
framework pretty much every other week so choosing node because it will help
your new hires learn JavaScript is the wrong reason to do it. They're gonna
learn JavaScript on their own or they know it already.

~~~
smprk
You are right that the choice should depend on what gets the job done best and
not on what we would like the team to pick up. I assumed all the AWS SDKs were
at par when it came to helping us do what we want done.

